# Of strong alcohol and High School



## granfire (Sep 23, 2011)

and no, the kids are only back drop.....

As I have to get up early in the morning for a really long day, I can't really use a lot of the alcohol...but I am enjoying my beer in a minute.....

What can I say, I skirted any kind of  High School Drama while I was in school, many moons ago, but I am sure getting a heaping helping now.

Well, you might remember my rant about the evil coach, right? Well, no, he is not involved, but maybe he might not be as evil as he was made out to be...

K, for those who missed it:
Kid is 1st year marching. 
Band is good, but broke.
So, we do what we can to help the Booster club raise funds.

And here is where the excrement meets the fan.

The concession stand does not sell iced tea....heaven knows why, since it is the national beverage of the south. Last Thursday was a bit chilli so the projected trial run for teas was canceled...Game night was warm...tea would have sold.

It was homecoming, so they thought of a special burger. it was not bad...but a cluster**** to make. Not to mention that for each special burger one bun went in the trash...buns we lacked later on

We donated meat to make little skewers....they sold well.

Now here is the debrief of that game (as it blew up at today's away game):
Hubby and I are trying to dethrone the booster president and his wife - who happens to be the concession stand manager...don't ask, I have no idea...
We have a problem with authority (for not asking permission from them to donate the meat)
And crap, something else, I forgot.

When another mother brought up the idea of making calendars, he blocked the idea...
he micro manages every step, along with his wife.
I took a lot of pictures, now he is hopping around taking pictures (hey it is a free country...)


Oh, biggest kicker...we ran out of food even before the half time crowd. 3rd quarter when the band kids came I had to tell a bunch of them that neither 1st, 2nd or 3rd choice was left. Send them off with a 2$ slice of cold pizza....booster pres said we didn't have to turn people away, basically calling me a liar.

They got into the argument tonight during the game...I am proud of my man: Booster Pres is still in pone piece, living and breathing...he certainly didn't leave anything untried to complain...

So ins short:
He wants to look good, can't accept any ideas not coming from him and is deathly afraid that he will lose his position as booster president...
all while not doing his job really well, alienating volunteers.

Oh, he got upset because my husband talked to the Principal of our school...no, really dude?! 

Our goal was to make as much money as possible for our band: They have been invited - on a regular basis - to go to places like the Rosebowl Parade or Disney land....

Oh well, we find a different way to support the band, we will enjoy the game from the home stands and buy our next stadium meal from <GASPETH> the football concession stand. 

:drinkbeer:drinkbeer:drinkbeer

band booster participation is the leading cause of alcoholism. 


(hell, I might have enough pictures the make the calendar myself....)


Thanks for reading my rantish vent/ventish rant.
I am so mad I can't see straight.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I can see you are not happy, but why don't you tell us how you really feel?  :uhyeah:

Unfortunately, the world abounds with jerks.  It seems you have two there.  Just don't let those two ruin your son's experience (and the other kids).  Find gentle ways to get things done if possible.  Mostly, if possible, appear to work with them, letting them own ideas, until you can get them replaced with someone with better people and business skills.

I sure wish you luck!!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a similar situation at work with my brother in-law as my boss. The worst bosses are the ones that bring their short comings and insecurities along with them, while being in a position of authority. The advice given by oftheherd1 is good, tell them what they want to hear. In doing this I keep my sanity, integrity, and job intact until I can get from square 1 to square 2, at which time he can blow it out his you know what. This I call a win win situation...............


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this guy a parent?


----------



## granfire (Sep 24, 2011)

Sadly these people are parents, and their youngest has about 4 or 5 more years of marching ahead of her.

It is pretty bad when the other parents consider themselves lucky that their kids are juniors....

I am about to take the gloves off. I really did not want to go all all in, I am having limitations on my energy pool to get me around as it is...but I'll be damned: If dethroning his ignorant behind means the kids get to go to Orlando or Pasadena, guess what!

I hope I have the energy on Monday to drag my butt to the doctor's office...I think I need a B12 shot...

In regard to my 'awaken the warrior within' thread in TKD....this guy is certainly messing with my snooze button!


----------



## Monroe (Sep 24, 2011)

That is so not like school volunteers/council is where my daughter goes. No chiefs but a whole lot of Indians. Crickets chirp while we wait for someone to take the lead. Eventually someone relents and things get done. Maybe it's different by HS.


----------



## granfire (Sep 24, 2011)

Monroe said:


> That is so not like school volunteers/council is where my daughter goes. No chiefs but a whole lot of Indians. Crickets chirp while we wait for someone to take the lead. Eventually someone relents and things get done. Maybe it's different by HS.



We just got lucky to get a president with a Napoleon complex.....

Praise your maker that you don't have one like that.

he is driving volunteers away left and right....


----------



## Monroe (Sep 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> We just got lucky to get a president with a Napoleon complex.....
> 
> Praise your maker that you don't have one like that.
> 
> he is driving volunteers away left and right....



I have to admit, it gets a tad uncomfortable staring at a floor tile like it's become the most unusual tile I've come across, while they look for someone to lead. The Principle is probably expecting one of us to ask to bring one of these tiles home for further evaluation.


----------



## granfire (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, I have been in that situation...after extensive examination of the floor tiles I just decided to take charge.

But in this case you study the floor tile, came to the conclusion as what to make of it only to be told you should have looked at a ceiling tile instead...

Ah, well...
the lady i said I was gonna do concession stand with next Friday said she wasn't gonna do it anymore anyhow. So we will have a party in the stands.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 25, 2011)

Desperate times call for desperate measures, but if I suspect there's someone better suited for the job, I'll hold out a long time. :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures, but if I suspect there's someone better suited for the job, I'll hold out a long time. :uhyeah:


Among the blind the one eyed is kind! :lol:

Nah, I don't need to have the lead, but I can't stand disorganization.

But I have to tell you, this was the very first time I got rimed for volunteering! :lfao:


----------



## Monroe (Sep 25, 2011)

granfire said:


> Among the blind the one eyed is kind! :lol:
> 
> Nah, I don't need to have the lead, but I can't stand disorganization.
> 
> But I have to tell you, this was the very first time I got rimed for volunteering! :lfao:



You certainly don't see that every day.


----------



## Carol (Sep 25, 2011)

It will seem even more unfair when it comes time to pay for college, unfortunately.  Wait for the admissions department smile and nod at the band participation, then fall all over themselves extending cushy scholarships to the ball players.   I had to piece together my own ride by spending hours in the library seeking out the onesie twosie scholarships to go while athletes with substantially lower grades were going all expenses paid.  Considering college athletics is even bigger money now than it was then, I doubt the situation has improved


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, yeah, football trumps nerd/geek stuff. 

But I have seen a side of our esteemed booster club president, it made me question his sanity and motives!

They made it look like there is an ongoing all out war between the fundraising clubs for band, cheer leading and football....non of that is true! (but somebody from the football side stole out car magnet :lol

Last night we had a big marching band competition. I overheard the president's wife talking to some stranger (after I gave his kid a box of Skittels to combat travel fatigue  the little fellow was at a football game the previous night that was about 3 hours away!) pointing out that she was the Manager of the concession stand.
Ok, I am slow. Some insults don't reach me until years later - literally - but that one made me wonder if it was not meant for my ears only. I mean, i have not ever heard of school concession stands having a dedicated manager...

But the way they are guarding access to the levers of 'power' (yeah, being booster club member or BOD is taking your _straight_ to the top.) the crazy idea came up that there is something fishy going on...hmm dunno, skimming?


----------



## crushing (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't find the most important piece of information.  What "strong alcohol" beer did you enjoy?


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL, it was not a strong alcohol beer. I think I would have to make that batch myself (note to self: find brewing equipment)

I settled for beer, but really I was in dire need of something strong during the events. One mom and the instrument hauler were talking about Tequila. Would have certainly hit the spot! 
(damn US laws! for a German school function i could have packed a flask!)


----------



## crushing (Sep 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, it was not a strong alcohol beer. I think I would have to make that batch myself (note to self: find brewing equipment)
> 
> I settled for beer, but really I was in dire need of something strong during the events. One mom and the instrument hauler were talking about Tequila. Would have certainly hit the spot!
> (damn US laws! for a German school function i could have packed a flask!)



Well, there are beers over 10% ABV, and I have had one that was 21%.  I think the highest (without using distilliation methods or "icing") is about 27%.  I think the Boston Beer Company put those yeasty beasties on steroids to get that!


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, it was not a strong alcohol beer. I think I would have to make that batch myself (note to self: find brewing equipment)
> 
> I settled for beer, but really I was in dire need of something strong during the events. One mom and the instrument hauler were talking about Tequila. Would have certainly hit the spot!
> (damn US laws! for a German school function i could have packed a flask!)


Might I suggest a flask and Jack Dainels.
Sounds like my Boss deffinate insecurities (somesort of little mans syndrome). Kppe your head down, do your thing and keep the flask full   :tink:


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Might I suggest a flask and Jack Dainels.
> Sounds like my Boss deffinate insecurities (somesort of little mans syndrome). Kppe your head down, do your thing and keep the flask full   :tink:



LOL, thank goodness I don't work for them.

However, keeping the head down is counter productive, since our goal is to raise money to get the band to a big venue: Pasadena, Macy's Parade or Disney....a lot of money is needed, and the community is small, so we will step on his toes, and maybe he'll pop a major blood vessel. Casualties of war! 

After basically having been called a liar, Miss Congeniality is no longer an option. 
We are just weighing our options, since we do not wish to steep down to their level.
(though I might have to ask him - in public - how come his girl who was supposed to be a section leader was not on the field at the competition to accept the awards! Yes I am mean, since I know she a a 'tude' with the band director after the first away game )


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2011)

crushing said:


> Well, there are beers over 10% ABV, and I have had one that was 21%.  I think the highest (without using distilliation methods or "icing") is about 27%.  I think the Boston Beer Company put those yeasty beasties on steroids to get that!


  Nah, we just put Notre Dame caps on them and put them on the train to Boston College.  Toughens 'em up real quick


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2011)

Carol said:


> It will seem even more unfair when it comes time to pay for college, unfortunately.  Wait for the admissions department smile and nod at the band participation, then fall all over themselves extending cushy scholarships to the ball players.   I had to piece together my own ride by spending hours in the library seeking out the onesie twosie scholarships to go while athletes with substantially lower grades were going all expenses paid.  Considering college athletics is even bigger money now than it was then, I doubt the situation has improved


Carol, it's about money.  Truth is, the college gets millions to help educate the kids in the band because they extend scholarships to the kids on the football/basketball team.


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, thank goodness I don't work for them.
> 
> However, keeping the head down is counter productive, since our goal is to raise money to get the band to a big venue: Pasadena, Macy's Parade or Disney....a lot of money is needed, and the community is small, so we will step on his toes, and maybe he'll pop a major blood vessel. Casualties of war!
> 
> ...



OOOH collateral damage I like :evilgrin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2011)

crushing said:


> Well, there are beers over 10% ABV, and I have had one that was 21%.  I think the highest (without using distilliation methods or "icing") is about 27%.  I think the Boston Beer Company put those yeasty beasties on steroids to get that!


I didn't realize that the Dogfish 120 was 21% alcohol.  That explains a lot!   Tasty beer, though.

Watch out for the dopplebocks and anything that starts with "imperial."    I had an Imperial Stout once that was around 17%.  Actually, I had two.  The second one was probably a bad idea. 

Granfire, I can empathize.  I got roped into participating this year on my daughter's band booster as secretary.  There are about 120 kids participating in the various bands this year and we have contact information for about 20% of them.  We've had three home games so far, and don't even have the entire board elected yet.  It's grim.  We're suffering from a profound sense of apathy and while we're going to try and make it a good year for the kids, I'm not sure how much we'll be able to do.


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I didn't realize that the Dogfish 120 was 21% alcohol.  That explains a lot!   Tasty beer, though.
> 
> Watch out for the dopplebocks and anything that starts with "imperial."    I had an Imperial Stout once that was around 17%.  Actually, I had two.  The second one was probably a bad idea.
> 
> Granfire, I can empathize.  I got roped into participating this year on my daughter's band booster as secretary.  There are about 120 kids participating in the various bands this year and we have contact information for about 20% of them.  We've had three home games so far, and don't even have the entire board elected yet.  It's grim.  We're suffering from a profound sense of apathy and while we're going to try and make it a good year for the kids, I'm not sure how much we'll be able to do.



But I bet you won't turn away volunteers! or ream them for showing initiative!

120 kids is pretty big!
the high school (8th through 12th) is only about 40 plus here, the middle school (6th and 7th) is much smaller.

You really have to knock on doors and talk to the people who have pull in the community. 
(oh, yeah, Hubby got yelled at for talking to the principal without Booster president's permission! Now how insane is that?!)

I ought to write a book!


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh and Gran, make sure the kid marches at disney with eyes front. Folks jump out in front of you to take pictures :ugggh:
Marched it 2x a year for 4 years. Front row 1 off center.


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

They did very well.
This was at a competition they won last Saturday.
The drum major beat out the one from the big power house school with deep pockets!


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 26, 2011)

Score one for the underdog


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Carol, it's about money.  Truth is, the college gets millions to help educate the kids in the band because they extend scholarships to the kids on the football/basketball team.


  Of course its about money.  More about money than education when you think about it.  NCAA is big business, and U.S. tuition across the board has risen disproportionate to everyone else.  The rich are getting richer, if you will.


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

Carol said:


> Of course its about money.  More about money than education when you think about it.  NCAA is big business, and U.S. tuition across the board has risen disproportionate to everyone else.  The rich are getting richer, if you will.



True, the jocks win out, but when you see scenes like this:




and





There is hope for the nerds and geeks! 

band day at Jack State University, the Marching Southerners invited the local high school band geeks for a day out. Pretty great!
1003 kids participated!


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2011)

granfire said:


> True, the jocks win out, but when you see scenes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fantastic!  What a great experience that must have been!  Guitarists and bassists were exempt from marching band so....while I was excused from marching in a hot uniform and fundraising requirements, I also missed out on a lot of the camaraderie.  Good to see you kids enjoying it


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL, poor you!

I actually saw a school bringing out the electric guitars for an exhibition 2 weeks ago! last Saturday one had a keyboard gal! Things are certainly changing!

I am really pleased with how things are turning out for my kid. I think he is the happiest he has been so far in school. The kids in the low brass are really tops!

(our jazz band bassist plays the tuba for concert and marching! Switched over from trombone)


----------



## granfire (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh dangit...

on a round about way i found the website of a band booster club of a school we played football against a couple of weeks ago....
They have their act together, complete with _booster club meeting minutes_ on their web page!!!
A full fledged fund raising machine....

The kicker?
The band is tiny and not all that good! 
They are working on raising 40k to travel to NYC for the veterans day parade!

Our booster president sucks!

there I said it.

His luck tomorrow is bus day, meaning we don't have to pick up the kids from school... so I won't have the chance to blow my top at school!

Our school band has been invited to Macy's, Pasadena and what have you!
But anything that takes away from the sale of chili cheese fries is a no go.....
heaven help me, I am going to be a full fledged drunk before football season is over.

And the football team keeps WINNING.....
<sigh>


----------

